# MECA 2X (SQ Only) and SoCal GTG - Angel Stadium, Anaheim, CA (6/20/2015)



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

I know this is a couple months out, but this looks like it's going to be a big one and be good to get it on people's calendar. 

What: MECA 2x (SQ Only) and SoCal GTG
Where: Anaheim, CA - Angel Stadium
When: June 20, 2015
Time: 3pm - 10pm

Early info:









More to come...

Who's in?


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

I should be in! la is an easy jaunt for me.


----------



## XSIV SPL (Jun 24, 2014)

I'm in.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Me too.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

I plan to be there. This will be my first evening event. Well, unless you include state finals.


----------



## astrochex (Aug 7, 2009)

My wife and I will be there to listen, learn, and have fun.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

For those unaware, this MECA competition is part of a larger car show called Extreme Autofest. 

Extreme AutoFest - Automotive Lifestyle Festival and Car Show

Richard, do you happen to know if MECA competitors are required to pay the vehicle registration fee for the show ($35 display (driver only), $45 competitor (driver +1)) or purchase an event ticket ($20/person)?


----------



## damonryoung (Mar 23, 2012)

On a Tuesday? Unusual, but I'll definitely make the time!


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

DRTHJTA said:


> On a Tuesday? Unusual, but I'll definitely make the time!


Tuesday?


----------



## astrochex (Aug 7, 2009)

michaelsil1 said:


> Tuesday?


My calendar says Saturday.

The event guarantees entertainment of all kinds.

According to the ticket website, there are no tickets left... I'm surprised car audio has become so popular.


----------



## damonryoung (Mar 23, 2012)

astrochex said:


> My calendar says Saturday.
> 
> The event guarantees entertainment of all kinds.
> 
> According to the ticket website, there are no tickets left... I'm surprised car audio has become so popular.


my bad guys... I read the 30th...


----------



## DLO13 (Oct 24, 2010)

LOL. I read Tuesday and checked my calender a few times and was like uhhhhhhh. then i scrolled down  lol


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

I'll check on the tickets with Jim and/or Steve Stern. The MECA flyer isn't up yet, where usually, this kind of info is listed...that's why I said "more to come".

I just thought to throw this event out so to get it onto people's calendar early. If the tickets are indeed "sold out", I imagine we can figure something out to get some of the SoCal crew (competing or not) into this event.

Also to watch out for...there's another one of these a month later at Qualcomm stadium (just a tad further south). We might be able to encourage some of the AZ crew to make the drive across as that might shorten their drive a bit.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

I wasn't sure if you had info or not, but thought I should ask. I doubt, but I suppose it is possible, that the show is actually sold out this far in advance. They'll probably taking money and admitting people until they quit showing up on the evening of. 

Thanks for the heads up Richard!


----------



## XSIV SPL (Jun 24, 2014)

DRTHJTA said:


> On a Tuesday? Unusual, but I'll definitely make the time!


Nice try  at getting everyone else to show up on Tuesday and all


----------



## palldat (Feb 6, 2011)

I am hoping that my system will be simi complete by then. The car may even be painted....finally


----------



## XSIV SPL (Jun 24, 2014)

palldat said:


> I am hoping that my system will be simi complete by then. The car may even be painted....finally


I believe your paint may be done by then, but ALL of our systems will be semi-finished, FOREVER...


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

^ this. We have a few different things cooking too.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Don't we all?


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

I have it on my calendar, and being that it's the day before Fathers Day I shouldn't have a problem making it


----------



## garysummers (Oct 25, 2010)

Any idea if there would be access to power at this event. That is AC power.


----------



## palldat (Feb 6, 2011)

garysummers said:


> Any idea if there would be access to power at this event. That is AC power.


BYOP


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

palldat said:


> BYOP




Lol Paul!





garysummers said:


> Any idea if there would be access to power at this event. That is AC power.




I talked briefly with Jim today about it, and he doesn't believe there will be AC power Gary. It's still a couple months out, so that may change.





rton20s said:


> Richard, do you happen to know if MECA competitors are required to pay the vehicle registration fee for the show ($35 display (driver only), $45 competitor (driver +1)) or purchase an event ticket ($20/person)?




I also talked to Jim about this. The understanding is that the entry fee to get one comp car into the event gets a scoresheet. This was how I believe it was for example at Autorama in years past. If a competitor decides to compete in multiple categories (i.e. both SQ and Install), then they would pay the gate fee for the first scoresheet, and then pay the director for the additional scoresheet(s). For spectators, I believe they'd have to pay for the gate fee.



This will become more "official" when the actual MECA flyer is posted, as these details should be outlined in the flyer.



Hope this helps. If I find out anything further, I'll post it here.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Thanks for the updates!


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

"Tune-up" for this and the Extreme Autofest shows have been scheduled (gives folks an opportunity for a dry-run). 

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...g-meca-2x-tune-up-torrance-sq-show-shine.html


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Some updates on this event...

FB event page here, useful for Jim to get a prelim headcount.

https://www.facebook.com/events/756060574514278/

Also, if folks want to pre-register, the pre-registration deadline is 30 days before the event. Looks like it's $45 if you pre-register 30 days before and $55 after. Link to register here:

Extreme AutoFest 2015 Car Show Dates in California


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Sep 11, 2006)

I'm in!

This will give me an excuse to finish the system detailed in the thread "28 Weeks Later."

I've got some unusual stuff up my sleeve: 

1) 3D printed speakers
2) midbass arrays
3) end fire subwoofer array
4) Opsodis
5) some real strange tweeters


----------



## subterFUSE (Sep 21, 2009)

SQ only?



Now THAT'S the way to do an event right!


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

SPL just got organized and was just added. Should be a big event...come on out!


----------



## XSIV SPL (Jun 24, 2014)

Looks like everything's covered- a full-on BOBOS... very cool!

Curious to see if 3PM-10PM will actually cover it all  The judges will no doubt be very busy with this one!


----------



## palldat (Feb 6, 2011)

I will be there as a spectator as I doubt that the new car will be ready yet


----------



## XSIV SPL (Jun 24, 2014)

palldat said:


> I will be there as a spectator as I doubt that the new car will be ready yet


On the bright side, you'll probably get to hear more cars than ever before since you won't be tied down to your own car giving demos all day long 

Will we see the new car in San Diego, perhaps??


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

palldat said:


> I will be there as a spectator as I doubt that the new car will be ready yet


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

I'm still in for this one! have to work in sj the night before so will take greyhound/megabus down sat morning, unless someone local is driving down Saturday? otherwise, public transit for me!


----------



## subterFUSE (Sep 21, 2009)

papasin said:


> SPL just got organized and was just added.



There goes the neighborhood... :laugh:


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

subterFUSE said:


> There goes the neighborhood... :laugh:


My understanding was this was "highly" requested and the 12V sponsor of the event will be running that portion. This will be likely be a good thing, as it could possibly attract some folks as well from out of state (i.e. AZ) where BOBOS is of interest. With it being tied to a car show where an estimated 600 cars are going to be participating, the SPL portion is going to be the least of the worries.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Sq will be handled by me.

Spl will be handled by Soundstream.

C'mon guys lets make this show a hit!!

I expect everyone to be there


----------



## damonryoung (Mar 23, 2012)

BigRed said:


> Sq will be handled by me.
> 
> Spl will be handled by Soundstream.
> 
> ...


Kinda surprised we haven't done a headcount like normal...

Do we find value in it?


*SQ:*

*STOCK*

*STREET*
DRTHJTA

*MOD STREET*

*MODIFIED*

*MODEX*

*EXTREME*

*MASTER*

*INSTALL:*

*STOCK*

*STREET*

*MODIFIED*

*EXTREME*

*2-SEAT:*

*SQ2*

*SQ2+*

Add yo name!!


----------



## palldat (Feb 6, 2011)

DRTHJTA said:


> Kinda surprised we haven't done a headcount like normal...
> 
> Do we find value in it?
> 
> ...


New Class for Now


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

DRTHJTA said:


> Kinda surprised we haven't done a headcount like normal...
> 
> Do we find value in it?


Absolutely, and thanks for starting the list. I've updated based on who I know that I pre-registered with. 

EDIT: sorry, Paul got in there before I did. Added Paul. 

*SQ:*

*STOCK*
palldat

*STREET*
DRTHJTA
rton20s

*MOD STREET*

*MODIFIED*
michaelsil1
badfish

*MODEX*
papasin

*EXTREME*
Golden Ear
MrsPapasin
XSIV SPL

*MASTER*

*INSTALL:*

*STOCK*

*STREET*

*MODIFIED*

*EXTREME*
XSIV SPL

*2-SEAT:*

*SQ2*

*SQ2+*

Add yo name!!


----------



## palldat (Feb 6, 2011)

So where do we register? Under individual on the other site?


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

palldat said:


> So where do we register? Under individual on the other site?


Are you registering as a spectator or a competitor?


----------



## palldat (Feb 6, 2011)

papasin said:


> Are you registering as a spectator or a competitor?


Competitor


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Hmmm, well, it looks like the online part of the Car Audio Challenge and the Lowrider registration is closed, but the general registration is still open. :shrug:

https://www.payprosafe.com/tickets/

Looks like there is a registration you can fax in also:

http://www.extremeautofest.com/images/pdf/EAF_REG2015v4-ANAHEIM.pdf

I checked with Jim, and he said you can also register at the gate. What I would suggest is to call (619) 407-4180 and find out *how to register for the car audio competition* because Autofest called one of the folks in my pre-reg group saying that they think they'll sell out the general portion, but the MECA portion should still have spots available.

For those competing, please take note of the "load-in" instructions below. If you are thinking of getting there on Saturday at 3pm, you'll be too late!

http://www.extremeautofest.com/images/pdf/EAF_Anaheim_Move_in_2015.pdf


----------



## XSIV SPL (Jun 24, 2014)

I'm in...

Problems with the site right now, and can't quote... Please add me...


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

Thanks for adding me, Richard!

I'm looking forward to seeing you all again! This should be a fun one.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

XSIV SPL said:


> I'm in...
> 
> Problems with the site right now, and can't quote... Please add me...


Done. We're mainly tracking the SQ part on this thread. Just (pre-)register like others, and I think talk to Jim at the show for the other classes/categories as he should have the other scoresheets. I think Daniel from AZ might make the driver over for BOBOS too.


----------



## XSIV SPL (Jun 24, 2014)

papasin said:


> Done. We're mainly tracking the SQ part on this thread. Just (pre-)register like others, and I think talk to Jim at the show for the other classes/categories as he should have the other scoresheets. I think Daniel from AZ might make the driver over for BOBOS too.


Thanks Richard,

I guess I can quote again...

I'm looking forward to seeing Daniel again!

He has a great car (truck)!

I guess BOBOS is ON! 

(Daniel, if you're watching, I'm not losing so many SPL points to you this time around)

The spectators will probably love this...


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

XSIV SPL said:


> I guess BOBOS is ON


Raymond marked maybe on FB. If he is able to make it up, that makes 3 of you in BOBOS.


----------



## XSIV SPL (Jun 24, 2014)

Well, I don't do FB, but yeah, the more, the merrier... 

Let's throw it down...


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

XSIV SPL said:


> Well, I don't do FB, but yeah, the more, the merrier...
> 
> Let's throw it down...


Yep, I agree on the more the merrier. 

Sooooo, nobody in Modified? That would be a first. :laugh:


----------



## XSIV SPL (Jun 24, 2014)

Modified... Hmm... Is Fisher still scraping up gas-money to get to Anaheim? 

J/K


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

I'm coming and I'm in Modified


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

michaelsil1 said:


> I'm coming and I'm in Modified


Well ok then!  



XSIV SPL said:


> Modified... Hmm... Is Fisher still scraping up gas-money to get to Anaheim?
> 
> J/K


He could probably push his car through the gate...pretty sure he has the shortest drive out of everyone.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

fisher is coming too  he is modified as well


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

BigRed said:


> fisher is coming too  he is modified as well


List updated. 

*SQ:*

*STOCK*
palldat

*STREET*
DRTHJTA
rton20s

*MOD STREET*

*MODIFIED*
michaelsil1
badfish

*MODEX*
papasin

*EXTREME*
Golden Ear
MrsPapasin
XSIV SPL

*MASTER*

*INSTALL:*

*STOCK*

*STREET*

*MODIFIED*

*EXTREME*
XSIV SPL

*2-SEAT:*

*SQ2*

*SQ2+*

Add yo name!!


----------



## damonryoung (Mar 23, 2012)

garysummers said:


> Any idea if there would be access to power at this event. That is AC power.





palldat said:


> BYOP


Just thought I would make sure this was answered... "No electricity will be provided. If you need electricity, you must bring your own California CARB compliant generator."


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

^ need thanks button re-activated.


----------



## XSIV SPL (Jun 24, 2014)

papasin said:


> Well ok then!
> 
> 
> 
> He could probably push his car through the gate...pretty sure he has the shortest drive out of everyone.


But if he can't, a few of us can run out and help push 

Is he tuned yet? I know he pulled his Arc processor and is sporting a new PXA-H800 for a couple weeks now...


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

So what time do you suggest we get there?


----------



## damonryoung (Mar 23, 2012)

michaelsil1 said:


> So what time do you suggest we get there?


No later than noon, but no earlier than 7a.

In all seriousness, I think I'll get pulled in no later than 11. Then go find lunch...


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

DRTHJTA said:


> No later than noon, but no earlier than 7a.
> 
> In all seriousness, I think I'll get pulled in no later than 11. Then go find lunch...


Sounds about like what I was thinking. We're staying with some friends that only live about 5 miles from the stadium, so that makes it much more convenient.


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

I'll be getting there around 9 to drop off my truck then gotta run to a graduation lunch. I should be back around 1 or 2.


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

XSIV SPL said:


> But if he can't, a few of us can run out and help push
> 
> Is he tuned yet? I know he pulled his Arc processor and is sporting a new PXA-H800 for a couple weeks now...


a Team ARC competitor with an Alpine DSP? who'd a thunk that?


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

jtaudioacc said:


> a Team ARC competitor with an Alpine DSP? who'd a thunk that?


I don't know, but Jim put one hell of a tune on that thing.


----------



## palldat (Feb 6, 2011)

papasin said:


> List updated.
> 
> *SQ:*
> 
> ...


I forgot that I had a previous appointment. I wish everyone good luck. Catch you at the next event.


----------



## MrsPapasin (May 21, 2013)

Just 5 days more! See you there!


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

jtaudioacc said:


> a Team ARC competitor with an Alpine DSP? who'd a thunk that?





Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

http://i2.wp.com/welovecatsandkittens.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/10/stunning-maine-****-mayb.jpg

I'm going to eat badfish for lunch.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## XSIV SPL (Jun 24, 2014)

michaelsil1 said:


> I don't know, but Jim put one hell of a tune on that thing.


I'm looking forward to hearing it 

I'm betting this was a significant step in the positive direction...


----------



## XSIV SPL (Jun 24, 2014)

By the way... Im curious who's judging? Papasins both competing, Jim running the event, Mike H coming as spectator... Would this indicate Mr. Zazzy and/or Woodworth?

Oops, I guess I forgot about Kimo... My bad... Sorry...


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

I don't know and would rather let Jim surprise us all. Could also be Bill, or Jim W, or...?


----------



## XSIV SPL (Jun 24, 2014)

papasin said:


> I don't know and would rather let Jim surprise us all. Could also be Bill, or Jim W, or...?


Well, in that case, let's not rule out Matt R...  he's just a short hop away...

I don't mind surprises, I've got a bass knob which goes goes from low to insanely low...


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

My first judge of the 2015 season was Steve Stern, so the more ears on my car the better. Been progressively improving IMHO. Happy to get more feedback.


----------



## XSIV SPL (Jun 24, 2014)

papasin said:


> My first judge of the 2015 season was Steve Stern, so the more ears on my car the better. Been progressively improving IMHO. Happy to get more feedback.


But, they say what happens in Vegas stays in Vegas... 

Good thing they only handed out medallions accompanied by the secret Vegas handshake... It never happened...


----------



## badfish (Dec 9, 2011)

XSIV SPL said:


> But if he can't, a few of us can run out and help push
> 
> Is he tuned yet? I know he pulled his Arc processor and is sporting a new PXA-H800 for a couple weeks now...


Maybe


----------



## badfish (Dec 9, 2011)

michaelsil1 said:


> http://i2.wp.com/welovecatsandkittens.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/10/stunning-maine-****-mayb.jpg
> 
> I'm going to eat badfish for lunch.


Now remember if you eat too much bad fish you end up in the hospital sick.


----------



## XSIV SPL (Jun 24, 2014)

badfish said:


> Maybe


Too late John, we've already been told it sounds amazing!  I'll be one of the first in line to hear it...

Perhaps the bad fish wagon got upgraded to prime sashimi boat?


----------



## badfish (Dec 9, 2011)

And yes I'm in. It's five from my house if I make every light in 10 minutes if I catch every light and I get to sleep in.


----------



## jnchantler (Apr 11, 2012)

Looks like I'll actually make it to this one. Going in for extreme again. Unless they allow 5.75's in the pillars in Modified now?? 

And just to make sure I have this correct, I'm not pre-registered so I just show up before 12 and pay the fee and I'm in? I'll probably be there between 7 and 8, depending on how strong Friday night is.

I did call the number and talked to a guy there, he seemed a little vague but basically said show up before 12 and pay the $45. Am I missing anything?


----------



## XSIV SPL (Jun 24, 2014)

jnchantler said:


> Looks like I'll actually make it to this one. Going in for extreme again. Unless they allow 5.75's in the pillars in Modified now??


Add yo name! 

And no, you're still Extreme...


----------



## jnchantler (Apr 11, 2012)

SQ:

STOCK


STREET
DRTHJTA
rton20s

MOD STREET

MODIFIED
michaelsil1
badfish

MODEX
papasin

EXTREME
Golden Ear
MrsPapasin
XSIV SPL
jnchantler

MASTER

INSTALL:

STOCK

STREET

MODIFIED

EXTREME
XSIV SPL

2-SEAT:

SQ2

SQ2+

Add yo name!!


----------



## astrochex (Aug 7, 2009)

Good luck to everyone!

Be sure to bring plenty of fluids, its going to be freaking hot on Saturday.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

This is going to be a fantastic comp!


----------



## XSIV SPL (Jun 24, 2014)

Extreme has more entries than trophies... this should be fun!

I predict Modex goes to Papasin...


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

XSIV SPL said:


> Extreme has more entries than trophies... this should be fun!
> 
> I predict Modex goes to Papasin...


I'm hoping Daniel can make the trip. I was also hoping to compete against Winfred.

I know everyone on DIYMA isn't on FB, but not everyone on FB is also on DIYMA. There are 20 people that indicated they are going to the event on FB.

I'm looking forward to seeing everyone...3 days to go!


----------



## sqguy (Oct 19, 2005)

Is there a charge for spectators??


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

sqguy said:


> Is there a charge for spectators??



Looks like it's $20.

http://payprosafe.com/eaf/product_info.php?cPath=23&products_id=524


----------



## XSIV SPL (Jun 24, 2014)

I'd bet there will be a few extra wristbands floating around since each entry comes with two... Just a thought


----------



## MrsPapasin (May 21, 2013)

One day left! Looking forward to seeing you all there! Drive safely everyone!


----------



## sqguy (Oct 19, 2005)

oh its a actual show,i thought it was a G2G ok thanks for the info


----------



## Team Bassick - Kimo (Sep 15, 2009)

So excited for this event. If I didn't have a DBDRA event the same day in NorCal I would be going to SoCal for this.


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

sadly it looks like I'm going to have to pass on this event, too many things conflicting with too many other thigns to make it work. gonna tr hard for july though.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

In route...


----------



## XSIV SPL (Jun 24, 2014)

I think (hope) I'm finally ready for this... At our last meet in Torrance, I had put a quick tune my system around 11:00 PM the night before as we were finishing up the install, and had a significant issue with the sub pulling to the rear around 20-30hz, among other things... As of today, I believe those issues have now been addressed. Sounds better than ever! 

See you all in the AM!

I'm pretty certain the event will run late, but I'm very much looking forward to this one...


----------



## hot9dog (Mar 23, 2013)

I wish i could make it into Anaheim. ..... im bummed. Good luck to all of those entering their car... especially Chet!!! Lol kick ass Chet!!!! Hahahaha


----------



## XSIV SPL (Jun 24, 2014)

hot9dog said:


> I wish i could make it into Anaheim. ..... im bummed. Good luck to all of those entering their car... especially Chet!!! Lol kick ass Chet!!!! Hahahaha


Thanks so much John!

PayPal sent! 

Seriously man, I'm going to miss seeing you at this one... Me and Mikey were supposed to motivate you...

Try and get playing for San Diego, buddy! I want to hear the ultimate PG nut-hugger system!


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Sep 11, 2006)

XSIV SPL said:


> Thanks so much John!
> 
> PayPal sent!
> 
> ...


Is that Mikey from AZ? I'd like to hear his Tacoma again. 

I'll be the tall ass dude with the grey hair. I'm wearing a blue and white button up shirt. 

If anyone wants to talk shop, LMK!


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Sep 11, 2006)

badfish said:


> And yes I'm in. It's five from my house if I make every light in 10 minutes if I catch every light and I get to sleep in.


I wish Speakerworks still had Harry's Acura out front. It's basically walking distance from this event.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Some quick pics I snapped with my phone...
































































Trying to stay cool


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL (Jan 31, 2011)

Good luck guys, wish I could make this one, just not in the cards.


----------



## win1 (Sep 27, 2008)

Hope you guys are having fun sorry I had to miss this event damn work lol I was hoping to compete with Richard also and thanks to Richard and Linda for pushing me it is a real and fun learning experience Go Team WCA


----------



## MrsPapasin (May 21, 2013)

win1 said:


> Hope you guys are having fun sorry I had to miss this event damn work lol I was hoping to compete with Richard also and thanks to Richard and Linda for pushing me it is a real and fun learning experience Go Team WCA


Wow, what a show! Where do I even begin?!

Jim, thank you so much for putting on the show! Great job! Really appreciate everything that you do for the SQ community! 

Todd, thank you, for judging and weathering the hot temperature all afternoon to late evening! Your service and feedback is greatly appreciated!

Everyone who competed really brought their A-game! I’m really impressed with everyone’s hard work and the strides in improvements! Modified to Extreme classes were really competitive amongst each other. Winfred, as much as you say we push you, you guys keep us on our toes too. This is competition and camaraderie at it’s best. So proud of all of you!

And finally for those who came to the show as spectators, really appreciate you guys showing up and cheering us all on. It was quite chaotic out there figuring out how to get into Autofest itself, let alone as a competitor. So it means a lot to us for you all making the effort to come out and hang with us.

Happy Father’s Day to all the father’s out there too! Thank you for taking the time out of your special weekend for this event! See you at the next event!


----------



## XSIV SPL (Jun 24, 2014)

Patrick Bateman said:


> Is that Mikey from AZ? I'd like to hear his Tacoma again.
> 
> I'll be the tall ass dude with the grey hair. I'm wearing a blue and white button up shirt.
> 
> If anyone wants to talk shop, LMK!


Same Mikey, he sold that truck and is now running a VERY fun system in his VW Passat... wish he could have made it, him and a few others as well, that is.


----------



## XSIV SPL (Jun 24, 2014)

MrsPapasin said:


> Wow, what a show! Where do I even begin?!
> 
> Jim, thank you so much for putting on the show! Great job! Really appreciate everything that you do for the SQ community!
> 
> ...



Thanks Linda,

I echo your sentiments. Great event, great people and some very tight competition! Hard to believe the leaps and bounds some of these cars have achieved since only a year ago... Good work, and congratulations all around!

I would also like to give special thanks to both Jim and Todd for their efforts. This little community greatly appreciates you both!

Happy Father's Day to all you sunburned fathers who were out with us yesterday... and to the families who love you


----------



## win1 (Sep 27, 2008)

So with all that said what were the scores would love to see how everyone did


----------



## XSIV SPL (Jun 24, 2014)

Winfred,

I know this much:

Extreme: Linda and James tied at 86.75 for 1st and 2nd, tonality went to Linda for 1st... I scored 3rd at 86 even... Dominic non-placing at 83.5... closest one I've seen yet...


Modex: Richard with (I think?) an 85 or so...

Modified: Michael in first with an 85.0 over John at 84.75...

Man, everyone was sounding so good... and so close...

It was very tight... My compliments to Todd, He was rock-solid...


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

XSIV SPL said:


> Winfred,
> 
> I know this much:
> 
> ...


Wow that's really really tight. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## win1 (Sep 27, 2008)

Man that was close wished I could have been there to see how I would have faired cars all sounding great from the scores James and Linda battleling it out awesome competition for extreme class I see. Great job everyone great job.


----------



## badfish (Dec 9, 2011)

Jim thanks for all the hard work you put into the show. Todd one hell of a job judging thank you. Congratulations to all the winners it was tight all the way across the board. Looking forward to the next one. 
John


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

XSIV SPL said:


> Same Mikey, he sold that truck and is now running a VERY fun system in his VW Passat... wish he could have made it, him and a few others as well, that is.


I had intended to, but I have a week long trip to TX in about 10 days and another trip to Mexico two weeks after that, and I'm trying to get ahead in my summer courses so I can relax a bit. Hopefully I'll pop out to the next one. Congrats to everyone who competed! Some high scores out there!


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Did anyone else feel the burn the next day?


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Just to echo what the others have been saying, despite the challenges of this event I had a great time. 

Thanks to all of the competitors who came out and especially Jim in his efforts to organize the event and Todd for judging. I can't say enough how much I appreciate the awesome SQ community that is building here in California. To have such an open, welcoming community while maintaining such a high level of competition is unique, I would think.


----------



## jnchantler (Apr 11, 2012)

Despite the 3rd degree burns from just below the knee with a very defined thong burn on the top of my feet it was a lot of fun.

Thanks to Jim for setting up yet another event and Todd for judging, And to Mike for his tuning work on my truck.

Thanks to everyone in extreme for keeping this competitive and fun. It's not an easy class right now.

I'll be back.... But for now I'm off to Monterey for my Aniversary this weekend.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

jnchantler said:


> I'll be back.... But for now I'm off to Monterey for my Aniversary this weekend.


Nice. I hope you picked Dom and Cat's brains about where to eat. Jennini is a must. I'd hit Hula's too, if you can.


----------



## jnchantler (Apr 11, 2012)

Flaherty's is always a must for us and first awakenings.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

jnchantler said:


> Flaherty's is always a must for us and first awakenings.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haven't done Flaherty's, we'll have to check it out on our next trip. We enjoyed First Awakenings. The Breakfast Club in Seaside is always great as well.


----------



## XSIV SPL (Jun 24, 2014)

MrsPapasin said:


> Thank you, astrochex! Appreciate the applaud. I would like to point out though that everyone who competed did really well at the comp Saturday. James tied me and his install is completely DIY. Chet has been continually improving and was only 0.75 points behind me. Dominic too wasn't far behind. Richard has been working hard on his ModEx install experimenting with drivers and tuning. Michael and John in modified were also neck and neck with scores rivaling the higher classes. Not forgetting about Damon, Dustin and others in the classes below Modified are doing really well too. All really impressive. Everyone did a fantastic job. I'm flattered and proud of Richard's and my accomplishments but it's also due in large part of support and encouragement from many such as BigRed, JT, right down to our friends and competitors who continually challenge, inspire, and motivate us. Thank you, my friends for bringing it to the comps and also for being a great group of people who have been kind and courteous to each other by giving demos and sharing ideas while we're out there. The win is much more meaningful when we're having a good time and when everyone is working hard to achieve their SQ best. Truly amazing!
> 
> Congrats to all the competitors! Cali is rockin'!


YES... California is rockin'

It's pretty amazing to see such narrow spreads in points... In multiple classes, and Todd, if anything, is one of the most gifted and consistent judges you'll ever find (him and Mike H, that is). With a 1st to 3rd point spread at .75 points in Extreme with all at 86 or better, that means there's some pretty awesome sounding cars here in CA!

BTW, I'm gonna catch you, Linda! 

Great job, everyone!


----------



## XSIV SPL (Jun 24, 2014)

Giving credit where credit is due, Todd delivered a consistent and fair evaluation in my opinion, across the board, but I question one aspect specifically...

So, I have a general question, because this is a point where I firmly disagree on how my system was evaluated...

In the category of stage depth, the judge's comment is "starts shallow, but goes DEEP" (the word DEEP in all caps underlined and with an exclamation point).

As we all know, we are all trying to achieve stage depth, but aren't we all looking to reproduce closeness as well?

For instance, where the stand-up string bass is announced as being about 18 inches from the mic on the most recent MECA disc? It seems to hover between me and the dash, as I figure it should... I've previously earned points for this ability, actually... Such as the ability to place a guitar behind a vocalist, etc...

I lost points because of this, but I would personally have considered this to be a very solid plus...

IMHO, if EVERYTHING sounds presented from a deep stage, you are not tuned correctly...

Did I lose points because of the preconception that everything should have a deep stage?

Shouldn't we be considering the distance as announced in specific tracks as well? I mean, really, I've worked to present closeness as well as depth of stage, and was shocked to lose points for this capability... Should I stop trying to accomplish this? are judges no longer looking for nor rewarding this? I'm pretty sure I could make things sound a mile-away if that's what it takes... but it wouldn't sound right to me...

Your comments are welcomed...


----------



## jnchantler (Apr 11, 2012)

Chet, if it's any constellation to you, my score was summed wrong and was actually 87. I just checked it 6 times as I didn't believe it. Then I put it in excel and checked it again.


----------



## XSIV SPL (Jun 24, 2014)

jnchantler said:


> Chet, if it's any constellation to you, my score was summed wrong and was actually 87. I just checked it 6 times as I didn't believe it. Then I put it in excel and checked it again.


Wow, a constellation would be stellar... But as a consolation to you, it looks like you are the champion, James 

Team Zapco might need to redact some things on their site, but I'm sure it'll get sorted... Sorry, Mrs Papasin...

Bad math has messed up a few awards in the past... Please send a copy of your sheet to Mr. Stern for correction.

Congrats, James! You've earned it.


----------



## jnchantler (Apr 11, 2012)

I even edited that as I knew I typed it wrong the first time. Who is Mr Stern?

And adding up score sheets with repetitive numbers in the dark after a 12+ hour day in the sun as prone for mistakes.


----------



## XSIV SPL (Jun 24, 2014)

jnchantler said:


> I even edited that as I knew I typed it wrong the first time. Who is Mr Stern?
> 
> And adding up score sheets with repetitive numbers in the dark after a 12+ hour day in the sun as prone for mistakes.


James, as the sheets are turned in, Steve Stern (director of MECA) will oversee the accuracy of reported placements...

Email him on this math error... It will be corrected.

As I know Todd, he didn't know who was winning before he sat in your car... He just judged.

Congrats! And email Steve to get it fixed


----------



## DLO13 (Oct 24, 2010)

XSIV SPL said:


> Team Zapco might need to redact some things on their site, but I'm sure it'll get sorted... Sorry, Mrs Papasin...
> 
> Bad math has messed up a few awards in the past... Please send a copy of your sheet to Mr. Stern for correction.
> 
> Congrats, James! You've earned it.


Why are you such a dick? Seriously. Do you ever think about the things you say before you say them? 

Maybe you weren't trying to be a dick, but the punctuation used on "Sorry, Mrs Papsin..." Indicates a hesitation or incomplete/trailing off thought. 
So either, you aren't actually sorry, in which case, ur a dick. Or you didn't truly mean it, in which case ur are also a dick. 

Further, you really shouldn't be worrying about Zapco's site. Either way, you lost to both competitors...so it shouldn't matter much to you. But hey, maybe you should recount your score sheet... Beach Auto sound may need to pull down the 3rd place banner!


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I am gonna avoid the drama that is (or has) about to ensue and address this...



XSIV SPL said:


> Giving credit where credit is due, Todd delivered a consistent and fair evaluation in my opinion, across the board, but I question one aspect specifically...
> 
> So, I have a general question, because this is a point where I firmly disagree on how my system was evaluated...
> 
> ...



Depth should be the perceived distance from the _front of the stage to the rear of the stage_. So, you are correct.

You've found (as many others all across the org have) the term "depth" can be misconstrued to relate where the stage starts; not where it begins and ends. And people get docked for it, unfortunately.


The IASCA rulebook does about the best job I think any org could do of defining these kind of things and I do recall MECA attempting to provide some illustrations like IASCA does to help alleviate these discrepancies. I should note I haven't checked the MECA rulebook this year to see if they did a better job defining the intent of that term. Maybe it says as much, but I know in the past there was ambiguity and therefore discussion caused by it. In all my conversations with competitors, they all agree that depth should be as described above. Apparently there still is a lack of understanding with some judges as to how to judge this criteria. Which stinks. If it bothers you enough, then talk to the judge about it... until the judge(s) understand, this will continually be an issue for you (and others who run in to it).


----------



## MrsPapasin (May 21, 2013)

This is a most humbling experience. We see the good and bad come out of people. I have no issues with conceding to James once Jim or other official person such as Steve verifies. Where credit is due, credit is due. I would want the same if the roles were reversed. This also should not be looked down upon the coordinator and/or person adding up the scores. If true, it is an honest mistake. It happens and I understand that. Congrats to James for this achievement. I will give proper concession once the scores have been verified. I am still very impressed with the achievements of those who came to the comp Saturday.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Linda, you are a class act. You are always humble and respectful in victory or defeat. Thank you so much for all that you and Richard do for our little SQ community!


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

ErinH said:


> I am gonna avoid the drama that is (or has) about to ensue and address this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To add some extra clarification here, IASCA has a distance to stage scoring (listening position), where 1 is in the trunk, 5 is head rest (in yo face), 11 is just outside the windshield and 20 (max) is front of the hood, give or take. 

MECA has no such category, often leading to the confusion that Erin mentioned.


----------



## DLO13 (Oct 24, 2010)

rton20s said:


> Linda, you are a class act. You are always humble and respectful in victory or defeat. Thank you so much for all that you and Richard do for our little SQ community!


Ur sig is wrong, Justin.


----------



## palldat (Feb 6, 2011)

Now this is getting out of line. I think that everyone needs to thicken up their skin. I don't think that Chet was being deliberate in his actions. 

I would hope that everyone would wait and hear a response but I think that the gun has been jumped and all runners need to come back to the starting line and reset.

There are enough problems without us making things out of nothing.

Everyone just chill out.


----------



## palldat (Feb 6, 2011)

To add....not able to compete I was able to listen to all the cars (Except I missed the headphones Linda) It is great to hear the advancements of all the cars and giving me something to reach for when I get the new build together.

Thanks for the seat time and the great convo.


----------



## DLO13 (Oct 24, 2010)

palldat said:


> Now this is getting out of line. I think that everyone needs to thicken up their skin. I don't think that Chet was being deliberate in his actions.
> 
> I would hope that everyone would wait and hear a response but I think that the gun has been jumped and all runners need to come back to the starting line and reset.
> 
> ...


I already finished the race. No false start.


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

DLO13 said:


> I already finished the race. No false start.



I guess you feel its ok to be a dick too? why sink to a perceived level? totally useless post you've made here.


----------



## DLO13 (Oct 24, 2010)

Lycancatt said:


> I guess you feel its ok to be a dick too? why sink to a perceived level? totally useless post you've made here.


Dude! I brought you Hot Funyuns.

If you think i'm a dick for calling someone out - I am perfectly okay with that.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

DLO13 said:


> Ur sig is wrong, Justin.


Better? Too many potential changes on the horizon to warrant modifying the diagram right now.


----------



## DLO13 (Oct 24, 2010)

rton20s said:


> Better? Too many potential changes on the horizon to warrant modifying the diagram right now.


you mean the 6to8 and c12 xl?


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

DLO13 said:


> you mean the 6to8 and c12 xl?


That would be a good start.


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

DLO13 said:


> Dude! I brought you Hot Funyuns.
> 
> If you think i'm a dick for calling someone out - I am perfectly okay with that.



yes, hot funions were very awesome! your attitude portrays you in the sentence "I already finished the race, no false starts" that basicly says, ha ha I won **** you, if that's not how you meant it then that's not how you meant it. I just calls it as I sees it because I have no patience for people who call someone out but then make a dick statement themselves. Do I think your a dick overall? hell no! just..what were you hoping to achieve by that post.


----------



## DLO13 (Oct 24, 2010)

Lycancatt said:


> yes, hot funions were very awesome! your attitude portrays you in the sentence "I already finished the race, no false starts" that basicly says, ha ha I won **** you, if that's not how you meant it then that's not how you meant it. I just calls it as I sees it because I have no patience for people who call someone out but then make a dick statement themselves. Do I think your a dick overall? hell no! just..what were you hoping to achieve by that post.


It was sarcastic. I have nothing to say to Chet anymore. I said what I wanted. I don't need a response back, I don't want a response back. The guy has gone crazy a few times on the forum in the last few weeks. I have always been very polite, checked in on him to make sure he was okay when he was threatening another forum member. He is classless and his post regarding Linda is just another obnoxious play in his playbook of crazy. 

Linda is the last effing person who deserves any kind of crisitsim or to be on the receiving end of comments that were made. 

Mike, You have been to events at their home and they have welcomed you, bought you food, and put a lot of work into hosting shows and get togethers up and down all of California. 

I genuinely don't get how anyone can say a bad thing about the Papasins. But of course, people will find a way to attempt to hurt those who do for others. Linda competed, got a score, prob didn't see the other competitors score sheet, yet she was attacked. I'm pretty sure she doesn't have a mean spirited bone in her body. Put yourself in her shoes for a second and think about how you might feel. 

I don't like bullies. And I will stick up for others when they have been kind to me. 

Linda and Richard, I know others have said it, but I'll say it again. I appreciate the effort that you two have made in making the hobby more available to people like me. Ignore the haters, ignore the drama, and try and keep having fun. I hope to have my build complete soon and would really be bummed to see things Change. 

Unsubscribed.


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

dlo13, I like the line you are taking on this. I hope you and others understand my point was not to say your a dick but to ask why it wasn't ok for people to be dicks, but it seemed ok for you to be one. I do't have any animosity towards you or the papasins and do appreciate what Richard and linda have done and probably will do for the community at large.

there are just some people who make trouble, we have to accept that as we are all in a sport, sports bring out the good and bad in people, the question is, are we going to rise and join in when someone makes a comment we feel is bad? what purpose does it serve, really.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

XSIV SPL said:


> Giving credit where credit is due, Todd delivered a consistent and fair evaluation in my opinion, across the board, but I question one aspect specifically...
> 
> So, I have a general question, because this is a point where I firmly disagree on how my system was evaluated...
> 
> ...


This post and the responses to it should be in a new thread. 
If you choose to continue this discussion on MECA depth rules then start one, pm me the link, and I will move these post into that thread.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

MrsPapasin said:


> This is a most humbling experience. We see the good and bad come out of people. I have no issues with conceding to James once Jim or other official person such as Steve verifies. Where credit is due, credit is due. I would want the same if the roles were reversed. This also should not be looked down upon the coordinator and/or person adding up the scores. If true, it is an honest mistake. It happens and I understand that. Congrats to James for this achievement. I will give proper concession once the scores have been verified. I am still very impressed with the achievements of those who came to the comp Saturday.


This exemplary attitude is exactly the reason you earned MECA Spirit Award for 2014.
I commend you Linda for setting the bar on good sportsmanship. :thumbsup:


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

I have reviewed the scores and james Chantler is correct. His score was an 87 and came in 1st in the extreme class. I will make arrangements to rectify the situation. I apologize James. Simple mistake on a very long and warm day. Congrats on your win 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrsPapasin (May 21, 2013)

Thank you, Jim, for checking and verifying the results! *Appreciate it.

James, congratulations on the win! Wonderful achievement and props to you for your DIY install. *I'll PM you about sending the trophies. *Take care!


----------



## jnchantler (Apr 11, 2012)

No stress, again it was an easy mistake to make given the circumstances. Thanks for hosting again Jim, see you on the next one. Let me know if you ever need a venue, I have a possibility.


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> This exemplary attitude is exactly the reason you earned MECA Spirit Award for 2014.
> I commend you Linda for setting the bar on good sportsmanship. :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


Totally agree!


----------

